# Goat Ate Rubber Glove



## Mountain View (Sep 19, 2006)

One of my wethers ate a rubber glove before I could get it out of his mouth. Should I worry or will it pass?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Personally I'd be worried. I've had cattle eat plastic bags, juice containers and similar items. With cattle I didn't worry as much their stomachs are huge and can hold debris for years. Their intestinal track is also much larger allowing foreign items to pass with ease. Goats on the other hand are a different ball game. Maybe they can belch it up like cud and spit it out. Wish I could be of more help, I'd be worried.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mountain View, how's the goat? Status report, no one can learn without it...thanks


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

my DH said it will pass his goat ate all sorts of things... sticks rope twine exc. he did say if it was small it probably will not pass the glove (depending on how well he chewed it up )


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

It's about mortality rate...and they are not single stomached animals. If you can take the hit if she impacts from this and she dies, than do nothing. If you can't I would take her to a university vet. With the cost of everything these days...feed/hay...I would think that most goats on farms are needed animals for meat or milk. Vicki


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I had a pygmy got that ate a latex glove and passed it without a problem.

I kept picturing the glove coming out the other end inflated like a balloon 
I actually have a t-shirt that says don't eat bubblegum with a goat like that

Just adding a little fun. Hope all comes out on it's own.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I actually have a t-shirt that says don't eat bubblegum with a goat like that

Just adding a little fun. Hope all comes out on it's own.
.....................

I love wearing my shirt like that! Vicki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Well....hope it turns out well. If he were mine(in my situation), I would watch and wait, put him on a diet of strictly brush/hay for the next week or so, and see if it passes. Or, as he is a wether(and not a pet), I might just butcher him now if he is a couple months or older, rather than take a chance on the loss. :shrug: But really, I wouldn't be *terribly* worried.
I had a month old kid swallow a 15" long catheter tube while I was tubing her. The tube she swallowed was literally longer than the kids body. She was fine, I never saw the tubeagain, she never had any problems. She is now a three year old productive doe. Maybe its still in there or maybe she broke it up and passed it in those harmless looking goat berries. :shrug:


----------



## Mountain View (Sep 19, 2006)

So I haven't seen him pass it and he's acting like nothing ever happened. He is a total attention hog and I think he just did it because I wasn't paying attention to him! I'll keep you posted if anything happens.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

well, have you seen anything yet? Good luck.


----------



## Mountain View (Sep 19, 2006)

Never saw a thing. This goat is something else!


----------



## stadiumjumper (May 7, 2007)

gee i hope he passes/passed it with no problem and i hope that he will be ok. Deetu, that is funny. ok well i have to go, SJ


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

That is great news. I hope he has either passes it or he will soon with out any trouble. I think I would lock him up until I new for sure that it is passed.


----------

